# Need Agronomist



## Ohfarmer (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, Anyone know any agronomist that specialize in grass/alfalfa? With high feed prices we want to get all we can out of our fields. I have also heard that you can raise the protein of grass hay by applying Nitrogen but don`t when or how much to get best results. I am in NE Ohio. Thanks.


----------

